# Denbigh Asylum, Wales - April 09



## freebird (Jun 8, 2009)

Visited here back in April with the usual company! Everyone knows the background of the place except the Newbs out there, so here it is for them:-

Denbigh Asylum was the first Welsh asylum to be built and originally came about because Welsh people were being mistreated in English asylums. It evolved due to a collaberation between 5-6 North Wales counties. The land, then worth about £2000, was donated by an anonymous landowner later anounced to be Joseph Ablett, who went on to be the inspiration for his wife to set up the Ablett Testimonial Fund (this fund helped patients after discharge). 
The architect chosen to design the hospital was Thomas Full James and he had to make sure that his building provided the space to separate males from females, first class from second class and paupers and provide separate areas for violent and epileptic patients. It also had to house staff and many facilities within its walls and was designed to be able to extend, as needed, by building upwards. Construction started in 1844 and was completed in1848. The clock was donated by Mrs Ablett and was mounted on the clocktower in 1854 to 'complete' the building in honour of her and her husbands links with the hospital. Unfortunately the clock was stolen sometime after the main buildings closure.
The asylum had, over the years, facilities such as a brewery, bakery and a turkish baths. The chapel was built in 1862 to hold 200 people and was later extended to hold 440 in 1881. At its maximum capacity (1956) the asylum held 1,500 patients and 1,000 staff!
In 1987 a ten year closure plan announced that sections of the hospital were to close in stages between 1991 - 2002. The main hospital closed in 1995. To this day the main hospital remains derelict and is listed along with the Chapel, Lodge, Gate Piers and Bungalow. 

While we were in there we heard a small group of people heading our way. We headed down the stairwell to say hello and tell them to keep the noise down but heard the familiar "Oi you. Stop!" and that very large Alsation barking! The peeps legged it and we were again left undetected for another 3+ hours to wander the derelict corridors. What a great explore!
Here are my pics of the trip:-

Firstly some externals

















The Internals











Where the Hall once stood! Not that good a pic but shows how sad the place looks.










The 'Most Haunted' fake door and padded cell can be seen on the right. 




















The best known corridor shots.




















The Boiler Room (built in 1902) with only the chimneys still intact.










The Chapel















The Mortuary










The Nurses residence built in 1934.





Thanks for looking. ​


----------



## sqwasher (Jun 8, 2009)

*Denbigh Asylum, Wales-April 09*

I was SO glad we got to see Denbigh after seeing other reports on this fantastic looking set of buildings. Outside is architectually stunning, inside is decayingly stunning! It was hard getting my photos whittled to around 70 (out of several hundred) on my flickr pages, even harder getting it down to 22 for your pleasure here. 


Some externals to wet your appitite




































The mortuary & chapel areas





















The remains of the main hall.....so sad that we didn't get to see it before the fire!





Moving inside & begining with a classic view



































The Most Haunted fake padded cell room 










A final view as we left this glorious set of buildings





Cheers for looking, my full flickr set can be found here: 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/sqwasher/sets/72157618852909439/​


----------



## CHEWY (Jun 8, 2009)

Great pics guys 

i need to get back again soon


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jun 8, 2009)

Clean & crisp sets of pics chaps -enjoyed looking through these 

Looks like there's been a bit of demo work? Was that to get access to the Main Hall do ya think?




CHEWY said:


> Great pics guys
> 
> i need to get back again soon



Ahh, this sounds familiar -another "final" visit to say a proper farewell to Pappa Smurf & the Beardettes by chance?


----------



## The_Revolution (Jun 8, 2009)

Excellent pictures  I noticed that a few of the corridors and rooms appear to of been cleaned up a bit as well as all the fake stuff from Most Haunted. And the chapel has a new concrete floor!


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jun 8, 2009)

The_Revolution said:


> Excellent pictures  .....And the chapel has a new concrete floor!



Well spotted that man!

Seems rather odd that someone would go to the expense of putting in a new concrete floor, especially given that the Chapel isn't secure  By the looks of the finished floor level, it's higher than the door thresholds too!


----------



## swedish (Jun 8, 2009)

freebird...this place look wicked, really nice find an some really smart shots aswell


----------



## Mr_explore (Jun 8, 2009)

*hi*

hi there , mind my nievity , but has this place been demolished ???

MrExplore


----------



## mexico75 (Jun 8, 2009)

No it's still there. Great pic's you two, didn't know you'd been there, must of missed this somehow


----------



## klempner69 (Jun 8, 2009)

Freebird,I assume your pics are HDR?If so they are lovely,and they are very well presented too.Sqwashers are great as well.


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 8, 2009)

Guys, I'm always bowled over by your pics...simply stunning.


----------



## silverstealth (Jun 9, 2009)

Well done you two, lovely images, makes me want to go back again..


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jun 9, 2009)

silverstealth said:


> .....makes me want to go back again..



I know that feeling very well!


----------



## sqwasher (Jun 9, 2009)

Cheers for all the great comments peeps...those who have visited Denbigh will know what fantastic looking buildings they are-those who'd like a look in the flesh should go & see-it'll be well worth it!  



Lightbuoy said:


> Clean & crisp sets of pics chaps -enjoyed looking through these
> Looks like there's been a bit of demo work? Was that to get access to the Main Hall do ya think?



Lightbuoy-there's a gap been smashed through at the rear of where the main hall was, presumably for clearing the remains out!? I've a pic of it on my flickr set but can't access it at work so i'll try post it later tonight. Also the floor in the chapel is just chipboard on wooden batterns-much cheaper than concrete & those MH lot are tight arses! 

Mexico-you didn't miss it mate, we only just posted this report on the 8th June.


----------



## sqwasher (Jun 10, 2009)

Here's where they look like they've broken through at one end of where the hall was.


----------



## magoo² (Jun 10, 2009)

Nice shots guys 

But such a shame to see the space where the hall used to be


----------



## Marley85 (Jun 10, 2009)

Is there alot of sites in Wales I may be moving there in the next few weeks.


----------



## bricoleur (Jun 10, 2009)

What an absolutely stunningly inspiring thread!!!

Thank you!



freebird said:


> Visited here back in April with the usual company! Everyone knows the background of the place except the Newbs out there, so here it is for them:-​




Speaking as a Newb, very much appreciated - this is what makes this place special.




> Where the Hall once stood! Not that good a pic but shows how sad the place looks.



I'll put my neck on the block here .... but, as much as I would fight to see the entire place preserved, this image is simply sublime. So desolate and sad, and I think that some of this is to do with the sense of loss. 

Amazing.

Thank you.​


----------



## freebird (Jun 13, 2009)

klempner69 said:


> Freebird,I assume your pics are HDR?If so they are lovely,and they are very well presented too.



Thanks. These aren't HDR although I do use HDR at times! I do enjoy getting artistic with photoshop though. As sqwasher puts it "I spend hours lovingly coaxing my pics in to pieces of art and treat them as if they are my babies! " LOL. 

Thanks for all the other great comments peeps!


----------



## Mr_explore (Jun 13, 2009)

any news on this place then ???

how long do you rekon it will be there for ??

Mr_Explore


----------



## ukmayhem (Jun 21, 2009)

Mr_explore said:


> any news on this place then ???
> 
> how long do you rekon it will be there for ??
> 
> Mr_Explore




Just got back from Denbigh today after our 700mile wales adventure, still very doable afew explorers around including the old guy with his big dog, didnt catch us but heard him catch someone else. Floors are very dangerous in there most floors including upstairs are made only of wood so long way to fall. pretty trashed but worth a look.


----------



## GeorgieKirrin (Jun 21, 2009)

Awesome pics, great bit of history - I'm very jealous. Mentally planning a wales camping trip as I type. Thanks!


----------

